# 2 Golden Retrievers - Inland Empire CA



## KellyinCA (Mar 14, 2009)

I adopted my Golden boy from this shelter and I search there periodically. Today I came across these two gorgeous Goldens.









Boomer- ID # A365726








LeeLo- ID#- A365728

Moreno Valley Animal Shelter- (951) 413- 3790

They came in on Jan 11th and are available tomorrow *Jan 25th at 10 30 am*. I would love for a great family to get them and maybe keep them together. They were turned in as strays by someone who found them together, but I am not sure how truthful that is as both are listed as 2 years 5 mos and they are just beautiful. 

I am hoping a someone on here in socal knows a great family that might want two goldens! The shelter is relatively new and though they screen families are pretty open to adopting out to decent families even with young children which can be an issue sometimes in rescues and is the reason we adopted from them. They are also reasonable price wise we paid $180 for our golden and that included neutering him as well. Can pick them up next day from surgery if they need it. I believe they are 1st come 1st serve for adoption purposes as they are not a no kill shelter. Please pass this along to anyone who is deserving of these two love bugs!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I went ahead and forwarded these beauties to the Golden Retriever Rescue groups in Ca, but anytime you find dogs in shelters,you can always find a list for the rescues on this thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=12679


----------



## KellyinCA (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks  I know a lot of the local rescues will pull these guys but sometimes I like to see if there is any local interested families just because sometimes rescues can be so restrictive. Also if they can go to there forever home right away it is always great news for everyone! 

But glad they know about them now incase...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I bet Homeward Bound will take them if no one else does.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

They are so beautiful. How can people do this? I so hope they can find a permanent home and stay together as well!


----------



## KellyinCA (Mar 14, 2009)

As of today Jan 26 at 2 30pm they are still both available. So hard to believe. Hope they find a home soon! :crossfing


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

They are both so beautiful. Keeping our fingers and paws crossed that these two beauties find great homes soon.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I would so take the 1st one if I could. I'm in love! I find it hard to believe they haven't been adopted!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Am forwarding all information to Jody at the Sanctuary.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Am forwarding all information to Jody at the Sanctuary.


My hero....again !!!


----------



## KellyinCA (Mar 14, 2009)

I checked petharbor and they are no longer listed and they keep animals much longer than few days so I am pretty sure they are safe. I am hoping they were both adopted out or picked up by a rescue. Wish I knew who got them ;o)


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

These two goldens were picked up at the shelter by their owner.

Deborah
GR Rescue


----------



## anniekc (Jan 29, 2010)

I hope this was a happy ending! I was just about to call my family in Riverside and insist they go get them!


----------



## KellyinCA (Mar 14, 2009)

I am glad they were picked up. The owners are very lucky they were there for quite a while to be put up to the general public for adoption, over 10 days. Bet they were so glad to see their owners again! Glad they were reunited and didn't get separated. Really need to get chipped! 

Thanks for the update!


----------

